# Is 512MB RAM enough on Android's Tablet?



## Ryou-kun

Considering that I am finding a low budget tablet, and they are quite difficult to find one due to their prices.
I saw a lot of 512MB RAM tablets on Amazon and surprisingly they are cheap. I was wondering if 512MB RAM is good enough for the tasks that my mom will be doing.

All she pretty much is doing is watching videos and playing games such as Mahjong and Slots.
She doesn't use it for surf, emails and etc. Just games and videos.

I did however found a low budget 1GB RAM tablet, and they have positive reviews but I am more concerned about the 512MB RAM tablets.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Crooksy

I would probably avoid the 512MB versions if I were to go and buy one. My GS3 has 1GB and I can sometimes get near to using all of that and I don't really play all that many games. It might be worth checking one out in the shops and seeing if it suits your needs.


----------



## ericeod

I would look for something with a little more power. I've been looking long and hard at the Chinese tablet market. It looks like you can get a nice rockchip based tablet (dual core with quad core Mali 400 GPU) for under $150. I have a Transformer Prime 10" tablet, but think an 8" would be nice to also have (or maybe a 7"). But I can't see spending a lot, so I started to research.

Check out aliexpress.com

I like the Teclast 88 (8" tablet) or the N 70HD (7" tablet).


----------



## Carniflex

I have been using a 1 GB Chinese tablet for about a year (ainol Novo 7 fire) - and as far as 512 MB RAM goes I believe one can live with it although obviously multitasking ability would be rather limited. I stumbled upon a sweet deal on geekbuy couple of days ago and ordered myself a 7'' phablet (dual sim, etc) for only 65 Eur - it just has only 512 MB of RAM so I guess I will see in few weeks if my belief is any way justified. Granted I would say that at the end of a day it depends on for what you use it. My tablet usage pattern is very light - some navigation apps, reading e-books and rarely reading some email. When I want to game I do so on a desktop PC. If you are "power tablet user" - i.e., it is one of your main media consumption devices and you spend significant amount of time on it then probably only half a gig of RAM is not enough.


----------

